# auto-isolement



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir 

Mes amis francophones, que pensez-vous du terme "auto-isolement" dans le contexte actuellement de l'épidémie ; est-ce utilisé dans votre pays ? L'utilisez-vous vous-même ?

Merci


----------



## Yendred

Pourquoi pas ! S'_auto-isoler_, c'est s'isoler sur sa propre initiative.


----------



## iuytr

Un moteur de recherche donne des sites au Canada, en Suisse , au Luxembourg, en Tunisie ... mais rarement en France.


----------



## Stéphane89

Cela ne me choque pas, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est utilisé couramment en Belgique. Je l'ai peut-être entendu ou lu deux ou trois fois mais pas beaucoup plus.

Pour ma part, je ne l'utiliserais que pour insister sur le fait que la volonté de s'isoler vient de la personne elle-même ou si le contexte peut prêter à confusion entre le confinement "imposé" et le confinement "volontaire". Dans les autres cas, "isolement" tout court me paraît suffisant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce terme est bien compréhensible, mais je ne l'avais encore jamais rencontré. Il n'est pas commun en Suisse, en tout cas pas davantage qu'ailleurs.


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci à tous et en particulier à Stef et MC 
En effet, comme l'a indiqué iuytr, on trouve sur google avant tout des site canadiens, suisses... et je me demandais si c'était vraiment utilisé dans la "vraie vie".
À titre personnel, je ne l'ai encore jamais entendu en France (et pourtant, Dieu sait que je me bouffe bien trop d'infos sur le sujet).


----------



## Mai10six

DearPrudence said:


> que pensez-vous du terme "auto-isolement" dans le contexte actuellement de l'épidémie


Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi on a inventé cette construction alambiquée préfixe- tiret- nom (avec hiatus en prime) alors qu'un classique _isolement volontaire_ dit bien ce dont il est question.
On frôle de plus le pléonasme avec la forme verbale _s'auto-isoler ,_ qu'on rencontre aussi, puisque le pronominal réfléchi_ (je m'isole, il s'isole)_ porte en lui-même la valeur du préfixe.


----------



## Nanon

Il semblerait que _confinement _soit préféré à _isolement _en France, peut-être parce que ce dernier est fréquemment employé comme synonyme de _solitude,_ avec ce que cela comporte d'impact psychologique négatif : Coronavirus. À Locronan, on dit « oui au confinement, non à l’isolement »


----------



## pointvirgule

Mai10six said:


> Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi on a inventé cette construction alambiquée préfixe- tiret- nom (avec hiatus en prime) alors qu'un classique _isolement volontaire_ dit bien ce dont il est question.


 Je partage ce point de vue. En outre, je trouve que ça sent à plein nez l'influence de l'anglais (_self-isolation_).

Pas besoin d'une construction artificielle à préfixe quand un bon vieux couple substantif-adjectif fait l'affaire.


----------



## Mai10six

pointvirgule said:


> je trouve que ça sent à plein nez l'influence de l'anglais


Tout à fait, vous devez penser comme moi  à un calque de_ self-isolation._


----------



## Nicomon

Avec ou sans préfixe, moi c'est le mot _isolement_ que je n'aime pas.


Nanon said:


> Il semblerait que _confinement _soit préféré à _isolement _en France


   J'ai plus souvent entendu _confinement_ au Québec aussi.


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Le mot *auto-isolement* est-il à la française, mes amis? Je croyais que _*auto-isolement*_ était le calque du mot anglais _*self-isolation*_...


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> moi c'est le mot _isolement_ que je n'aime pas


Je dirais que cela dépend de quoi on parle. Par exemple, en ce moment je ne suis pas _confiné_ à un lieu en particulier,  à mon appartement ; j'ai la liberté de sortir. Seulement, je dois choisir de rester _isolé_ : garder mes distances avec les autres, m'abstenir de rendre visite à ma famille et à mes amis, éviter les lieux trop fréquentés (adieu, pistes cyclables). C'est pourquoi je crois que _isolement volontaire_ correspond mieux à la situation de la plupart des gens que _confinement_.

Je réserverais le mot _confinement_ à ceux qui doivent rester enfermés en tout temps.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Je dirais que cela dépend de quoi on parle.


  T'as raison; j'ai perdu une occasion de me taire.  Je connais trop de gens vraiment _confinés_ sans la liberté de sortir. 
Je continue de ne pas aimer le mot  _isolement_ que j'associe à  _solitude, _mais oui pour _isolement volontaire._

Je donne ce lien vers un site canadien  (Manitoba) ne serait que pour bien montrer que tout le monde ne dit pas  _auto-isolement. _
https://www.gov.mb.ca/asset_library/en/coronavirus/coronavirus_selfisolation.fr.pdf

Il est notamment écrit : 





> Que signifie l’isolement volontaire?


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute ces liens vers un site canadien bilingue, où on définit séparément les notions  éloignement / isolement /  quarantaine

Éloignement physique contre isolement volontaire contre quarantaine volontaire
Physical distancing versus self-isolation versus self-quarantine


> *Qu’est-ce que l’isolement volontaire?
> 
> L’isolement volontaire* est ce qu’on doit faire lorsqu’il est possible qu’on ait été exposé à la COVID-19 ou lorsqu’on a été dans une situation à haut risque comme un voyage à l’étranger. Cela consiste à se séparer des autres en demeurant à la maison et en évitant les contacts avec autrui.



Je ne sais pas si ça se dit ailleurs, mais ici, on entend souvent aussi  : _distanciation sociale _ dans le sens d'_éloignement physique_.


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci pour ces discussions et ce petit tour d'horizon de l'expression de part et d'autre de l'Atlantique (je ne vais pas aller jusqu'à "mondial" parce qu'il manque quand même quelques pays !).
Je partage en effet l'avis de beaucoup sur ce mot, que j'avais eu la chance de n'avoir jamais entendu quand j'ai démarré cette discussion (parce que, malheureusement, avant-hier, je l'ai entendu très rapidement dans la bouche d'un journaliste de France 2, qui relatait la situation en Inde il me semble).


----------



## JClaudeK

Voici mon _grain de sel_, avec un peu de retard:

Quand on fait une recherche dans "Actualités", on trouve très peu d'occurrences pour des sites français. 
En revanche, on y trouve de nombreux sites tunisiens.


----------



## Nicomon

Pour être bien honnête...  le calque « _auto-isolement_ » ne me choque pas tant que ça.
Ce serait pire si les gens disaient _« auto-isolation ».   _

Au Canada, les deux sont acceptés.     Lu sur cette page (je suis trop techno nulle pour supprimer l'anglais... utile dans les circonstances) :
*Lexique sur la pandémie de COVID-19 – Lexiques et vocabulaires - TERMIUM Plus&reg  – Ressources du Portail linguistique du Canada – Langues – Identité canadienne et société – Culture, histoire et sport – Canada.ca

Auto-isolement*


*Types de données**Français**Anglais**Désignations privilégiées*
auto-isolement (nom masculin)

self-isolation (nom)
*Autres désignations*
isolement volontaire (nom masculin)

voluntary isolation (nom)
*Définitions*Mesure de prévention de la propagation d'une maladie contagieuse au cours de laquelle une personne atteinte décide de se séparer des personnes non infectées pendant la période de transmissibilité de la maladie.A preventive measure against the spread of a contagious disease in which an infected person chooses to separate themselves from non-infected people during the communicable period of the disease.*Notes*Ne pas confondre avec la quarantaine volontaire.Not to be confused with voluntary quarantine


----------



## Locape

JClaudeK said:


> Quand on fait une recherche dans "Actualités", on trouve très peu d'occurrences pour des sites français.
> En revanche, on y trouve de nombreux sites tunisiens.


Je me demande si c'est parce qu'en France, il y a le confinement imposé, ce qui je crois, n'est pas le cas en Tunisie, donc des personnes se confinent de leur propre gré chez elles, même si elles n'ont pas de symptômes. J'ai appris que c'était le cas en Égypte, où le gouvernement n'a pas confiné la population, decision dûe à la grande pauvreté d'un tiers de la population, qui vit de petits travaux au jour le jour.


----------

